# Park Runs



## Copepod

This may appeal to some: free weekly 5km runs in various locations throughout UK and overseas - see http://parkrun.com/home.aspx


----------



## ypauly

That's only 4.9 k more than I can run, even then there has to be an ice cream van at the end lol


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon posted about these a while ago and has taken part in a couple http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7808

When my leg gets better I hope to try the one in Eastleigh


----------



## Pigeon

Yes, they're great fun and everyone is very sociable. I'm planning on doing my third one tomorrow. I got beaten by a very inspiring man in the 75-79yr age group last time! He was so impressive, he only started running in his 40s, but represented GB as a veteran in competitions!

Strangely, I've seen a couple of people on the Newastle results list called Mr and Mrs Pidgeon. Good name!


----------



## Pigeon

I managed to shave 13 seconds off my previous time this morning, whoopee!

But I got overtaken by the 78 year old again... Hope I'll be that sprightly if I make it to that age!

I forgot to say in my last post that the nice thing about these runs is that all sorts of people take part, not just super sporty ones! There are people who run with children, pushchairs, dogs, and finishing times vary from 15mins to 45mins, and everyone gets a big clap as they cross the finish, so it's really encouraging.


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon said:


> I managed to shave 13 seconds off my previous time this morning, whoopee!
> 
> But I got overtaken by the 78 year old again... Hope I'll be that sprightly if I make it to that age!
> 
> I forgot to say in my last post that the nice thing about these runs is that all sorts of people take part, not just super sporty ones! There are people who run with children, pushchairs, dogs, and finishing times vary from 15mins to 45mins, and everyone gets a big clap as they cross the finish, so it's really encouraging.



Well done on the PB!  Sounds great - can't wait for this cursed knee to sort itself out! Wobble board exercises seem to have been helping though.


----------



## rhall92380

When I did my first 10K in 2008 I was pleased to complete it in 58 min 58 but was beaten by a guy who on his golden wedding anniversay completed a marathon with his wife on a mountain somehere in europe - forgotten which one but its reputed to be the toughest marathon in the world! Just goes to show what's possible!

Richard


----------



## Copepod

Sorry, I missed Pigeon's earlier post, and heard about runs from another source. Just need to be not working to run on a Saturday morning to take part. Email newsletters are announcing new runs all the time, so might be worth registering even if there's not one near you just now.


----------



## Copepod

Finally did a ParkRun today. As Pigeon says, very friendly and enjoyable. Only thing I'd mention is that if you cycle or use public transport, then you'll need a bumbag as there's no secure place to leave kit.


----------



## Pigeon

Glad to hear you enjoyed it, Copepod! I think I was rocket-powered yesterday, I managed to beat my PB by 59s! 

That was my 4th one, and now I'm getting to know a few of the regulars, so we have a chat at the start and finish.


----------



## Copepod

Congratulations on PB Pigeon! I'll definitely run again when I can.


----------



## aymes

I've been keeping an eye on this site for a while as there wasn't anything that local to me. Just seen that from next month they will be doing them in Norwich, in my local park! Very excited!!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> I've been keeping an eye on this site for a while as there wasn't anything that local to me. Just seen that from next month they will be doing them in Norwich, in my local park! Very excited!!



Go for it aymes!


----------



## Copepod

Yes, go for it in Norwich, Aymes - getting to Cambridge for 9am on a Sat morning would be a bit ambitious, unless you could bring a bike, as park is a few miles from railways station. Might be a bit hot tomorrow morning, though, but maybe cooler by time Parkruns start in Norwich.


----------



## Magic Muscles

*Parkrun....whats that?*

Hi just been reading all your posts about Parkruns. Not really sure what this is all about so will check the website address given at the start of the thread. Am trying to get fit and lose weight so how fit do you have to be to do a run?
Got a lot of wobbly bits so may need to lose a few stone before embarking on this mission.....but it would give me something to strive for.


----------



## Copepod

H Magic Muscles
You don't even have to run the whole 5km of a Parkrun - you can alternate running / jogging / walking and gradually build up to running the whole way. If you look at the results of the race you'd like to join, you'll get an idea of the numbers of runners and the range or times. Everyone's sexes and age groups are listed, so you can compare like with like. If you're really concerned, there's nothing to stop you running without a barcode and you will be listed as "unknown" in results - there will be several, but as long as you know your rough run time, you'll know which is you. You won't be the only person with "wobbly bits" and fellow runners won't hold that against you - the atmosphere is really encouraging. Just don't stand at the front of the group before the start, if you don't expect to be one of the first finishers.
I also participate in orienteering, which might also suit you, as you can go at your own pace, typically wear long trousers and long sleeves to protect from nettles, brambles etc, results are listed by age & sex (and if no club listed, then people assume you're a novice). It's worth mentioning at registration if you're new(ish), so you can get advice about which course to do and general tips, although many orienteering clubs have advice pages for beginners on their websites eg http://www.southampton-orienteers.org.uk/getting-started


----------



## Magic Muscles

Hi Copepods, thanks for the advice. Feeling much better about the runs now and will hope to get along to the nearest one to Southampton when its on. Also will look at orienteering website. Thanks.

Magic Muscles


----------



## Copepod

Just heard - there were 117 runners at the first ever Norwich Parkrun last Saturday. Waiting to hear from Aymes when she gets there...


----------



## aymes

Going along tomorrow, based on today it's going to be muddy! My housemates did it last week and loved it.
So, for those of you who already do these, is 117 a good turn out?


----------



## Copepod

In a city a similar size to Norwich, with a longer established Parkrun, numbers are usually 110 - 150. So, yes, that's a good number - possibly higher than expected so early in the series and during holiday season - numbers seem to be higher in warmer / lighter summer months than winter, but lower during school holiday season. I'm missing lots at the moment, due to races in North Wales, Peak District & Lake District and wedding in Yorkshire. 
Trail shoes are good if the course is off paved tracks - I like inov-8 shoes.


----------



## Pigeon

My local park run is featured on nthe news here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2yERBbsiMo , thought I'd post it to show other people what it's like.

I didn't run it on that occasion though, but confusingly, the Geordie lady who is interviewed is called Niyc Pidgeon.


----------



## Copepod

Several ParkRuns exceeded their previous totals last Sat. I ran, but had such appalling blood sugar (too high) that had to stop and deal with it half way round, so didn't register my time. Can't run today, as I'm at work. Thanks for the link Pigeon - I'll look when I get home. I have used roller skis (on tarmac paths in summer) and nordic skis (on grassy knolls in winter) and orienteered at Exhibition Park, but that was all long before ParkRuns started.


----------



## Copepod

Started and completed ParkRun for the first time in ages - mainly missing runs due to working on Saturday mornings. Can't run next week, as I'll be working Sat morning, but only working later this afternoon today.


----------



## Pigeon

Well done! I haven't managed it in a few weeks because of being away, then today I'm ill with a cold so slept til 10.30! Away for the next few weekends too, but hopefully I can get back into running in my lunch break this week.


----------



## Copepod

Slow time, but as I'd changed age groups since last run, age-graded score was no worse 

Hope you enjoy your lunchtime runs this week.


----------



## Copepod

After a bit of a layoff from running, with just cycling, walking and running only when orienteering during the winter, I ran at Parkrun last week and today - much better time today than last week. Officials reckoned we'd have a record turn out and more record turn outs eslewhere, due to lovel weather. Orienteering on Tuesday and training run round nature reserve, followed by pub next Thursday. Life is good


----------



## lucy123

Well done Copepod - the weather is enjoyable too!


----------



## Copepod

Thanks Lucy - if there's a Parkrun near you, then worth joining - being so informal and free, it's easy to drop in and out as you wish, not even run all the way to start with.


----------



## Copepod

Some Parkruns had their run in orange to get a Lucozade goody bag today; others will be 30th April, 7th May, 14th May. Details here http://www.lucozade.com/participate/parkrun/

Yet another good reason to join if there's one near to you. Just be sure to register by Friday evening at the latest, print out bar code, protect it with plastic film or coating before it gets damaged, enjoy your run, no need to run the whole 5km, but best to start near the back of the pack if you will be slower than some.


----------



## Copepod

Good run today. Nice surprise to meet an ex-colleague on her first park run in the start pack. When she said her expected time, I realised that I'd be about 3 - 4 mins ahead, so we agreed to run separately and meet at the end. Timings worked fine and had a good chat at finish. As Lucozade YES team was there, I grabbed the offered bottle of Lite, so I didn't have to rush to my water bottle on my bike near the download area, and was able to tell my friend wehre to get hers - it wasn't too clear as people were crowding round and YES team didn't stand out. As I was wearing orange vest (inside out as it was so faded, right side was pale apricot) and socks, I could choose laces or sweat band - chose laces. My partner got 2 items, as he was one of the leaders, then gave me a sweat band at home - it had a zip pocket (for keys  / coins etc) and we reckoned it could be used to pin control description sheet (in plastic bag) to for orienteering in short sleeves. 
Meanwhile, my sister and niece were planning to run at their first park run in their home town, so hope they got on OK and wore orange to get extra goodies. Their results not yet on web, so can't check.


----------



## Copepod

*Ipswich ParkRun to start Sat 8th Sept 2012*

I was looking for a ParkRun in Colchester for my partner's Dad - there isn't one (yet), but while looking, discovered there is one in Ipswich, which is only a bit further for him, plus another orienteer with diabetes also lives there, so there will be quite a few orienteers, which will make partner's Dad feel more welcome 

So, anyone else in north east Essex / south east Suffolk - what are you waiting for? You can register and print out bar code now ready for Sat 8th Sept 2012.


----------

